

Guerrilla Marketing + Lost and Found = Light Bulb (good startup marketing idea) - transburgh
http://www.startuphustle.com/2008/01/08/guerrilla-marketing-lost-and-found-light-blub/

======
damienkatz
What's it doing is abusing a useful social system where lost articles are
returned to owners. It's not guerilla marketing, it's spamming.

------
gabeisbored
Show me any example of "guerrilla marketing" that doesn't take advantage of
some system. That's what makes it "guerrilla". This example is no less
guerrilla than SPAM itself.

~~~
euccastro
I'd assume guerrilla marketing should add some value to the message, thus
helping it stick: it either makes you think, surprises you, or entertains you.
Sending this to news.yc or anywhere else where marketing is a hot topic might-
barely- qualify, because of the meta discussion it generates. The described
trick itself is just plain spam.

------
zach
I was disappointed by the lack of actual Blub. This is News.YC after all.
Sorry to be a typo totalitarian.

~~~
pg
Yeah, I thought this was going to be an article about creating a lightweight
language...

------
dcurtis
So that makes this guerrilla guerrilla marketing?

~~~
transburgh
Guerrilla marketing is an unconventional way of promoting on a very low
budget, by relying on time, energy and imagination instead of big marketing
budgets.

I would say that the example is guerrilla marketing.

~~~
dcurtis
Yeah, but they're marketing the product by marketing the guerrilla marketing.
That makes it guerrilla guerrilla marketing.

~~~
euccastro
You mean guerrilla marketing marketing?

------
alaskamiller
Hi. I'm going to stick this sticker on everything I see. You, by default, will
see the stickers. I will now call myself a guerrilla marketing guru. Pay me on
the way out, but not before I stick this sticker on you.

